# Cheat database don't works?



## Rigle (May 9, 2009)

Cheat database doesn't work?
When I click it, It bring to me to another web


----------



## gamez (May 9, 2009)

what link do you use?
this one http://cheats.gbatemp.net/ seems not to work any more.

adress has changed?


----------



## gamez (May 9, 2009)

it is back... to the 04_24_09 rather than the 05_05_09 version file, but it is back

thanks


----------



## cnk (May 9, 2009)

dont work for me


----------



## Maz7006 (May 9, 2009)

cnk said:
			
		

> dont work for me



It's down here 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I'm sure GBAtemp are working on it be patient


----------



## XxOblivion77 (May 9, 2009)

What gamez? I really want these cheats because I screwed up my original DB and the iTouch card is really screwed up. >_


----------



## cnk (May 9, 2009)

maybe someone can upload the cheat database from 05_05_09??


----------



## Shuny (May 9, 2009)

Same problem here. Fuuuuuu.


----------



## gamez (May 9, 2009)

i have only the usercheat.dat (it is this i use to download)
i have uploaded it to yousendit^^
here is the link 
http://www.yousendit.com/download/dVlwZFh1dzhqV0NGa1E9PQ
(the file is 7ziped)


----------



## cnk (May 9, 2009)

gamez said:
			
		

> i have only the usercheat.dat (it is this i use to download)
> i have uploaded it to yousendit^^
> here is the link
> http://www.yousendit.com/download/dVlwZFh1dzhqV0NGa1E9PQ
> (the file is 7ziped)




thanks bro! 
i ll down that! =D

someone has the other cheats files?


----------



## Rigle (May 10, 2009)

It works now ^^
Thanks very much!!


----------



## gamez (May 10, 2009)

now it's for me, it doesn't work....


----------



## Advi (May 10, 2009)

works for me.....................i guess the americans get all the nice things


----------



## Rigle (May 10, 2009)

I'm Spanish and It's working perfectly for me


----------



## gamez (May 11, 2009)

now, it's ok for me too 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




thanks


----------



## Narin (May 12, 2009)

It was a DNS issue, give it time and it should work again


----------



## Smartpal (May 12, 2009)

The wiki is also down in the same manner. :S


----------



## Rayder (May 12, 2009)

While it IS back up, it's a release behind.   The current is 5-5-09, not 4-24-09.


----------



## Santee (May 12, 2009)

Rayder said:
			
		

> While it IS back up, it's a release behind.   The current is 5-5-09, not 4-24-09.


Doesn't seem to be working for me I can get to the thread but it says the last update was 4/16 so  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 .


----------



## Narin (May 12, 2009)

Rayder said:
			
		

> While it IS back up, it's a release behind.   The current is 5-5-09, not 4-24-09.


I was one of the people who couldn't access cheats.gbatemp.net so I coudn't update the files there. :/ At any rate, I updated them to the 5-5-09 update again.


----------

